# Unknown plane and markings.



## Samu (Mar 9, 2004)

Can someone tell me what plane is this? And from what country are the markings? I never have seen it  .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2004)

sorry, im stumped


----------



## Samu (Mar 9, 2004)

No problem, thanks for the fast reply  .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2004)

it sorta looks like a biplane equivilant of the P-40?


----------



## rayak (Mar 9, 2004)

In my opinion, it's an Avia B.534, a czechoslovak fighter of the late 30s.  

566 built before WW2.

Avia B.534-IV: single-seat fighter
Engine: one Hispano-Suiza HS12Ydrs, 850 hp
Lenght: 8,20 m
Span: 9,40 m
Wing area: 23,56 m2
Empty weight: 1460 kg
Gross weight: 2120 kg
Max speed: 395 km:h at 4400m
Cruise speed: 345 km/h
Climb rate: 900m/mn
Service ceiling: 10600m
Range: 580 km

When Czescholovakia was occupied by Germany in 1939, no less than 21 Czescholovak fighter squadrons were flying this plane. Many of these fighters were incorporated into the Luftwaffe. Your photo should depicted an Avia just after this change, with the Czechoslovak flag still on the fin, and the German cross already applied.

This fighter fought with Slovakia and Bulgaria against the Soviets, and a few were even put into action against the retreating Liberator of the infamous Tidalwave bombing on Ploesti, the 1st august 1943.


----------



## Huckebein (Mar 9, 2004)

That's the one - it's an Avia alright.


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 9, 2004)

Yup its an Avia alright, An Avia 534 to be precise, note the following pictures






Source: http://www.luftwaffe-experten.co.uk/avia.html

Kiwimac


----------



## Samu (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the answer. And too for the good website. You are great  .


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 9, 2004)

the luftwaffe used them as target tugs with raised cockpits (kinda like an angled bubble canopy with frames) and romania used them against b-24s bombing ploesti but thats all i know about it

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

them things taking on a B-24!!!!!!, that's suiside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcristi (Jun 1, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> the luftwaffe used them as target tugs with raised cockpits (kinda like an angled bubble canopy with frames) and romania used them against b-24s bombing ploesti but thats all i know about it
> 
> Reichsmarschall Batista



For your information, Rumanian Air Force never user the Avia. The backbone of rumanian air force was made of IAR 80 and Bf 109. They used in the early part of WW2 an aircraft quite similar to Avia, the polish PZL 11 and PZL 24 but none of this saw action against the american bombers. Only the IAR's and Bf's were used to defend the Ploieshti oil fields.

Best regards.

(so here's my first post in this forum - YUPEE)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

then welcome mate 8) hope to see more of you around


----------



## rcristi (Jun 1, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> then welcome mate 8) hope to see more of you around



Thx. You'll see me around don't worry.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

> then welcome mate hope to see more of you around



worlds worst chat up line...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

in your book thats a chat up line?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

allways works for me................


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd like to thank Samu for all the neat pics I've seen that he's posted....


----------

